# Birthday Bomb!!!!



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Dam you Sandeep.......you destryed my whole apartment
Whats my fiance going to come to......no front door, no walls....
I called maintanance but what arwe they going to do?




Seriously though thank you Sandeep. The sticks were more then enough but a digi camera too?????

This definitely makes my day brother....thanks for the much needed lift.

:dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Daaaamn, very nice hit!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

He definitely hit me hard for my birthday!!! 

Damn Sandz:mrgreen:


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Awesome hit! Happy Birthday too.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday BB, definitely well deserved, you've helped out a lot of members including Sandz and myself.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

foster0724 said:


> Awesome hit! Happy Birthday too.


Thanks Shane


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Awesome Sandeep!
Looks like he needed that camera bad by the look of his bomb pic!

Enjoy the the sticks and the camera Benn!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Happy Birthday BB, definitely well deserved, you've helped out a lot of members including Sandz and myself.


Thanks Craig!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Reino said:


> Awesome Sandeep!
> Looks like he needed that camera bad by the look of his bomb pic!
> 
> Enjoy the the sticks and the camera Benn!


Thanks John......Yeah that pic was taken with my phone. I'll take new pics when I get the camera up out of the box.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

well get on it! haha want to see some clear pics!
and take a pic of the camera with your new camera, want to see it to! =)


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Very nice hit there Sandeep, but Ben - I'm thinking maybe you should have used the new camera to take the cigar pics ??? Looks like you were so excited (& rightly so) that the camera was a bit shaky. :mrgreen:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Big Bull said:


> Dam you Sandeep.......you destryed my whole apartment
> Whats my fiance going to come to......no front door, no walls....
> I called maintanance but what arwe they going to do?
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday bro!
Nothing like a birthday bomb!
Warren and Tash Tashaz gave me my only birthday bomb! Last year i shall remember it forever!eace:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Glad you like it Benn! Well it is you who said that you didn't post pictures because you only had your cell phone.......well too bad now you have to post pictures, start with this!

Cheers!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

ps- HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Very nice Benn! Happy birthday and enjoy those sticks and the digi!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Happy Birthday bro!
> Nothing like a birthday bomb!
> Warren and Tash Tashaz gave me my only birthday bomb! Last year i shall remember it forever!eace:


I'm going to always remember this......


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday Benn! Wish you a wonderful day brother! Now on to the bomb.....it looks like Sandeep sent a ton of smokes and a camera! A+ on your first destructive bomb!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Happy Birthday Benn! Wish you a wonderful day brother! Now on to the bomb.....it looks like Sandeep sent a ton of smokes and a camera! A+ on your first destructive bomb!


He definitely destroyed me.......I'll have better pics up soon as I get the new camra up and running.

Cell pictures never seem to turn out well......

Thanks Veeral


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Big Bull said:


> He definitely destroyed me.......I'll have better pics up soon as I get the new camra up and running.
> 
> Cell pictures never seem to turn out well......
> 
> Thanks Veeral


Everyone compliments me on my pictures. They call me a professional photographer. :laugh: (Not really, pictures come out shitty even with a normal sony camera)

Have you smoked any of the cigars that Sandeep sent you or are they all new?


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Everyone compliments me on my pictures. They call me a professional photographer. :laugh: (Not really, pictures come out shitty even with a normal sony camera)
> 
> Have you smoked any of the cigars that Sandeep sent you or are they all new?


I've had 2 or 3 of them. Didn't get to really look at them as they came as I needed to drive back to work. I'll have the detailed list posted when I get home later tonight........

Damn Sandeep....:bump2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Everyone compliments me on my pictures. They call me a professional photographer. :laugh: (Not really, pictures come out shitty even with a normal sony camera)
> 
> Have you smoked any of the cigars that Sandeep sent you or are they all new?


You gotta get a NIKON nothing beats a NIKON not even a Cannon!:lolat:
:tease::nod:hoto:hoto:hoto:hoto:hoto:
:nod:


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Benn ,and great job Sandeep


----------



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

Great hit, Sandeep! Enjoy, Benn!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You gotta get a NIKON nothing beats a NIKON not even a Cannon!:lolat:
> :tease::nod:hoto:hoto:hoto:hoto:hoto:
> :nod:


Let's see what that little camera is capable of Benn! I am glad you like it brother!



Batista30 said:


> Happy Birthday Benn! Wish you a wonderful day brother! Now on to the bomb.....it looks like Sandeep sent a ton of smokes and a camera! A+ on your first destructive bomb!


Thanks man! I am learning from the best, and I am doing the best with the stock that I have.


----------



## blainer (Apr 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday! 
Looks like it will be a memorable one!:target:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You gotta get a NIKON nothing beats a NIKON not even a Cannon!:lolat:
> :tease::nod:hoto:hoto:hoto:hoto:hoto:
> :nod:


LOL! I have a Nikon D5000 (I think) as well but I get a little lazy taking it out of the case because I usually don't end up putting it back immediately. :tease:


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Here it is folks.....what Sandeep has been waiting for......THE GREAT SANDEEP BIRTHDAY DESTRUCTION BOMB!!!!

Here it is foks...what he destroyed my apartment with and just got put back into place...eep:


Damn you Sandz....my earsare still ringing from the blast.....


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice bomb you got there....... Camera takes good pictures as well......


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

And just when I thought I was in the clear............:target:

I heard a detonation over the horizon....My parents called me andtold me there garage just exploded....I come over to find they ordereda bomb for me unknowingly and it detonated.....


I know have empty boxes re seasoning to hold my ever growing stash untill I can order shelves.....

All I can say is thank you Mom and Dad. I never thought they would support my hobby and here I am setting it up for mass storage...


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank god! the camera is good! That was my worry.....Enjoy brother!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Whoa! Outstanding Birthday hit!
Hope you have a fantastic birthday!!


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Was not involved in the carnage , but thats a pretty nice bomb that was sent your way! Enjoy and Happy B Day!


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

*Benn* your are very lucky. everything is vry nice enjoy.


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Hell of a day! Happy birthday and congrats on all the new toys.


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

Now that's a bomb! Happy belated birthday Benn!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you all for the Bday wishes...I was just abvle to get everything posted up picture wise. I think all in all it turned out pretty well.


----------

